# Where are specialized bikes made?



## rkdvsm (Jul 15, 2006)

I heard Taiwan. Is there any truth to that? That would suck if they were made there.


----------



## critchie (Apr 27, 2004)

rkdvsm said:


> I heard Taiwan. Is there any truth to that? That would suck if they were made there.


Yes they are, but then most (not all) carbon frames are made in the Orient. Even Cannondale and now some Trek carbon frames are made there. And, if the frame is not a tube and lug, it is almost certainly made in China or Taiwan.


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

critchie said:


> Yes they are, but then most (not all) carbon frames are made in the Orient. Even Cannondale and now some Trek carbon frames are made there. And, if the frame is not a tube and lug, it is almost certainly made in China or Taiwan.


thats because tube and lug frames **cough** Colgnago *cough**...excuse me...are cheap to make anywhere. You just glue them together. :thumbsup: 

But the tubes and lugs are made in China or Taiwan.


----------

